# How's the metal scene in London or there abouts?



## somniumaeternum (Jun 21, 2012)

As the title suggests, just curious about what the metal scene is like in the UK, especially in the London area. 

Things like:
* How "accepted" is (extreme) metal there? 
* How's the talent pool for starting new bands?
* How are the venues?

Just curious


----------



## Genome (Jun 22, 2012)

London is pretty good. I'm from Reading, about 40 miles west of London - and the metal scene has been really really good lately.

Sylosis and Malefice are from Reading, Xerath are from not so far away (Basingstoke), and if I remember rightly Tesseract were based in Reading for a while. They all gig in London though. And there are loads of other good local bands.


----------



## black_anther (Jun 26, 2012)

Genome, Tesseract's drummer has a studio just outside of Reading, I believe my mate Nick (user Fun111) used to practice there.

There are quite a few decent metal bands from London at the mo.

I think Reading is pretty good for Metal bands, I'm in Fleet which is about the same distance and is awful. Guildford is OK for bands, not necessarily metal.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jun 26, 2012)

There's a LOT of metal in London, maybe even oversaturated. Plenty of venues, plenty of musicians. People travel from all over the world to London, after all.

There's a lot of pay to play so drawing a crowd is the more important than anything else, as it should be.

Camden is the hub of London's metal scene. Go up there and follow some metal looking people, you'll find a good club.

The Astoria, a historic venue, has been knocked down to build a train station. Another strike against culture in London. 

Too much really for a quick response. 

TL/DR London =


----------



## BenSolace (Jun 27, 2012)

On 15th July a pretty large metal showcase "The Perfect Storm" is being held in the Camden Underworld venue, my band Divine Solace are playing;

Divine Solace | Facebook

/shameless plug!

It's supposedly being attended by some industry types, including Bloodstock organisers and the like. I'd say that's pretty metal


----------



## Genome (Jul 2, 2012)

Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> There's a LOT of metal in London, maybe even oversaturated. Plenty of venues, plenty of musicians. People travel from all over the world to London, after all.
> 
> There's a lot of pay to play so drawing a crowd is the more important than anything else, as it should be.
> 
> ...



Funny you should say that, I went to see We Will Rock You the other day and when I got out of Tottenham Court Road I was like "WTF where has the Astoria gone!?"


----------

